# Help with Appraising Four Vintage Bikes



## Emily Cee (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi, new here, you all seem to be very knowledgeable so I am hoping you can help me. I am located in NH and am cleaning out the basement of an early 1800's building. I have found four bicycles so far. My main questions are, how much I should sell them for and are there any red flags you notice. I am not sure how many pics I am allowed to post but I have a lot 
. Anyway...

Bike #1  Huffy Eldorado     Two serial numbers I could find 3H084107 and HP6097828

Bike #2   Huffy Carrera 10 Speed, have not yet located serial number

Bike #3    Raleigh Record  I can see this needs restoration but I have no idea how it affects the value

Bike #4    Concord Selecta 12 Freedom 12

Thank you!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2018)

Welcome to our group!
I'm not up on modern stuff, but someone should chime in to help you.
These to be sold as a group or individually? Insurance sale or similar?


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 27, 2018)

Huffy Eldorado....$50-$100
Huffy Carrera.... give it so someone in need
Concord Selecta... $100 maybe
Raleigh Record... $100 maybe

I wouldn't put in any time or effort in them, definitely don't restore them, you'd be in way over your head with cost verse value. They seem to be in decent shape, so slap $50 a piece on them and see who bites. Disclaimer: I am in no way a bike appraiser, but I do know how to work my way around google


----------



## Oilit (Mar 27, 2018)

They're in decent shape, but they all look late 1960's or early 1970's, I'd class them more as used bikes than collector's items, and they need work. The Raleigh's worth more than the others, but there's a lot of old 10 speeds around. I'd put them on Craigslist for maybe $100.00 for the Raleigh, $60.00 for the others, and if they don't sell in a couple of weeks, drop the price until they do.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 27, 2018)

I agree with the assessments so far.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2018)

3H prefix on the Huffy..1963.
As for value, because it is a girls bike, (no offense ladies), I agree with the $50-75 number. 
If the tanklight battery tray is intact and still functional then on the higher end of the spectrum.

No nothing of the others.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello. Welcome to The CABE. Here's the market in my area... Those bikes would sit on Craigslist forever unless you went cheap. The market is flooded with similar bikes. You might sell the Concord for 50$.... maybe. The rest could be bundled for $100. Individually 40$ for the Huffy, the other two 35$ each. The Huffy looks nice but ladies models don't fetch much nor do 10 speeds of that era that need any work.


----------



## vincev (Mar 27, 2018)

Although they are old they have no collector appeal. Dont put any money into them.I would try to clean and get them ride able .


----------



## Duchess (Mar 27, 2018)

If you wanted to sell those around Boston, you could maybe get a little more for the 10/12 speeds with a little cleaning up, but I think the fixie craze is pretty much done (these kinds of bikes that were $20 bikes went for relatively ridiculous prices for a few years to people buying them for fixed gear or single speed conversions), so I don't think either would get more than $150 in rideable condition on the right day. To me, it wouldn't be worth the effort to do more than put them on CL for pretty much what everyone above has said.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 27, 2018)

The el dorado is the coolest, in my opinion. With the fender ornament, tank, and all the other stuff, it'd probably bring in $150 in california.

The Raleigh could get you a few bucks, some people collect those.

The rest are thrift store bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2018)

I largely agree with the others on price at low end of the spectrum. I would do nothing to these bikes except throw them up on CL, Letgo, or FB for cheap and get what I could. V/r Shawn


----------



## Emily Cee (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you all so much for the info and answering so quickly. For some reason the owners of the building think that they are worth a lot of money just because they are oldish. But I can now inform them they really aren't and will they please just let me throw them on CL for a realistic price. Too bad there weren't any gems!


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 27, 2018)

I had a concord before, I believe when I researched it I found they may have been made by Nishiki before they became a department store brand (Or at least somehow affiliated with them).


----------

